# The Perfect 5er



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OK...I'm all ready to sell the 28RSS and move to a 5er (anyone want a 28RSS???)

Trouble is, we are having a hard time find what we want.

Must have list:

1 - Toy Hauler
2 - Bunk Beds for 2 boys (quad bunks even better)
3 - Toilet NOT in the master bedroom
4 - Would like to not have carpet.
5 - Nice kitchen w/ decent countertops (meaning space)
6 - Nice "looking" trailer. Some of the Toy Haulers look like a garage..which I think is silly.

Would LOVE to stick with the Outback line...but they don't seem to have what we are looking for in the perfect 5er.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK...I'm all ready to sell the 28RSS and move to a 5er (anyone want a 28RSS???)
> 
> Trouble is, we are having a hard time find what we want.
> 
> ...


My brother is selling his 39 foot Weekend Warrior. I am sure it would suit ALL of your needs (plus more). Just let me know and I will put you in touch. It is hardly less than a year old. His wife left him and he's stuck if you know what I mean.

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WACOUGAR said:


> OK...I'm all ready to sell the 28RSS and move to a 5er (anyone want a 28RSS???)
> 
> Trouble is, we are having a hard time find what we want.
> 
> ...


My brother is selling his 39 foot Weekend Warrior. I am sure it would suit ALL of your needs (plus more). Just let me know and I will put you in touch. It is hardly less than a year old. His wife left him and he's stuck if you know what I mean.

Kelly
[/quote]

Got a model number?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Check out a Heartland Cyclone 3914. It has a 14 foot garage, and two sets of steps. One on each side of the trailer. One set goes to the bathroom. The other set goes to the master bedroom. I have prolly hauled 10 of em this summer, and everyone was presold..

I havent seen any 5ers with bathrooms downstairs, other than a second bathroom.

The 3914 has a huge garage for a toyhauler. You can get a sliding glass door between the garage and quarters, or a standard door.

Most Cyclones have a huge upper bunk/loft. Many are the width of the trailer and 6-8 feet length wise.

Im 6foot 4, and have to jump my hardest to reach the roof in the Cyclones.

Only problem with Cyclones is they arent cheap.. They are also bunglesum to haul. 9 feet wide with awnings and over 13 feet tall. Cruisng those big boys down the road and everyone respects ya, even truckers.. lol

They also have genuine Corian countertops and beds in the garage if you like.

Carey

ps you can special order any flooring you like with about any mfr.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well Jim... That didn't take long!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well Jim... That didn't take long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..."just looking"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Check out a Heartland Cyclone 3914. It has a 14 foot garage, and two sets of steps. One on each side of the trailer. One set goes to the bathroom. The other set goes to the master bedroom. I have prolly hauled 10 of em this summer, and everyone was presold..
> 
> I havent seen any 5ers with bathrooms downstairs, other than a second bathroom.
> 
> ...


OK...that thing is HUGE!!! I don't need a 14' garage. I have all 4 of my motorcycles in the back of my truck. That is about the space I need for a Toy Hauler. I would want to recover the garage space and have it transform into the boys bedroom.

Got more?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Few things ive learned about heartland rv's. Most dealers respect them, and most tell me they are the mfr with the fewest problems with workmanship..

Many dealers say, oh, you brought us a heartland. They do a quick lookover on the outside for driver damage and sign my paperwork.

When a dealer gets a new rv, this is when they must find every lil thing wrong.. Then the mfr cuts em dollars off to take the trailer..

Deales say no point in even walking inside, heartlands are always all good. So they end up paying the wanted price from heartland.

Other mfrs and the dealers will nit pick em to find a scratch or something wrong inside... Get dollars off of the deal, then do a quick fix thereselves and charge you the customer full price.

They have to take pics and document all that though.. With heartlands they never find nothing they dont like and just pay heartlands price..

Prolly 8 out of 10 dealers tell right now, heartland has they act together..

I can also tell you with the current very slow rv sales... I am still busy hauling these models.. They are selling well in many states.. Other brands arent.

I have a 75k LandMark in tow tonight bound for Houston.. 4 slides, 37 footer.. with real paint and clear coat.. G rated goodyears that are truck tires not rv tires, 110 psi..

Called the dealer this morn, and he said take good care of her, a nice couple ordered that model to retire in.. Its sold, so treat her easy..

Sittng in sqeeter infested Arkansas tonight, lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Check out a Heartland Cyclone 3914. It has a 14 foot garage, and two sets of steps. One on each side of the trailer. One set goes to the bathroom. The other set goes to the master bedroom. I have prolly hauled 10 of em this summer, and everyone was presold..
> 
> I havent seen any 5ers with bathrooms downstairs, other than a second bathroom.
> 
> ...


OK...that thing is HUGE!!! I don't need a 14' garage. I have all 4 of my motorcycles in the back of my truck. That is about the space I need for a Toy Hauler. I would want to recover the garage space and have it transform into the boys bedroom.

Got more?
[/quote]

If thats what you want, a covertable toyhauler, your not going to find much with all you were asking.. The heartland razor looks like what you dont want.. All of the covertable toy haulers look cheesy inside compared to an outback..

Take your time, go to dealers, and shows... Something will tickle ya.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> If thats what you want, a covertable toyhauler, your not going to find much with all you were asking.. The heartland razor looks like what you dont want.. All of the covertable toy haulers look cheesy inside compared to an outback..
> 
> Take your time, go to dealers, and shows... Something will tickle ya.
> 
> Carey


Thanks....we're still looking! At least I have my DW surfing the web looking at all types of 5ers! That means she is interested....so I think I'm over that hurdle.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

check out the cougar line. They have one with fold down bunks, separate bathroom and you can get rid of the dinette and get a very cool sofa with tables.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wildcat 31THSB

Only thing is, on the Forest River website, this is under the East Coast listings, and I didn't see it under the West Coast line up.

If you buy from someone like Jeff Couch's in Ohio though, the may have East Coast models????

You may be able to order it without the carpet, at least in the downstairs, and keep it in the master bedroom upstairs.

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Great topic Jim !! We are on a similar path ..... We really like some of the Raptor and Cyclone TH models. WE are 50/50 on a TH or just one with a rear bunkroom and bath.

Raptor Models 3602, 3712, 3812. There is a loft in the living area and convertable queen beds in the garage except the 3602. thats another thing altogether. we liked how they have (and others might as well) built-in gennerators, powerwashers, fueling station, washer/dryer hook ups, door in the garage, etc. one Raptor model (cant recall now) had a bathroom in the garage as well. like i said other may have these things but we noticed them when looking at a local dealer. 
Just started looking at the cyclones. they seem similar. the neighbor just bought a new one so we may have to go check it out.

waiting for the rv show to do more comparrisson shopping.

good luck.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I really like our OB 31KFW. One reason we went with this OB model was the price. Fiver get very pricey and I wanted to be able to afford to camp and tow it. I am not permanatley living in it. The raptors are very expensive - starting over 50K, and no matter what an RV is a depreciating asset.

The bath in the master has not bothered me. usuallly we are not in the master when the kids are using the bathroom or shower. Even if we were there is a hospital type curtain between the bathroom and the master bed.

And just like real estate, price overcomes all objections!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

You might check out the Cougar 320SRX. It looks to me to match most of your wants pretty well. Not the largest garage out there, but it's bigger than what you have in the bed of the truck.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That looks nice ! i like the big sofa with the tables instead of a dinette.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Jim, a compromise on the baths for 5ers is the new side baths that are increasingly popular. Defiently get into one of those before you settle for a standard front bath. In the end, we ended up with a conventional one, but there were extenuating circumstances that drove that decision..







\

BTW, the 350 likes the new 5er.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jim,
> 
> You might check out the Cougar 320SRX. It looks to me to match most of your wants pretty well. Not the largest garage out there, but it's bigger than what you have in the bed of the truck.
> 
> ...


OH...I like this one a LOT!!! We are probably going to leave the PNW Rally around 10am on Sunday morning and head on over to the Expo Center and check out the RV Show.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my neighbor just pulled up on his motorcycle asking about Outbacks...his friend is shopping for one! so, not sure what he wants, but what are you asking for yours and I'll pass the info on


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim,
> 
> You might check out the Cougar 320SRX. It looks to me to match most of your wants pretty well. Not the largest garage out there, but it's bigger than what you have in the bed of the truck.
> 
> ...


OH...I like this one a LOT!!! We are probably going to leave the PNW Rally around 10am on Sunday morning and head on over to the Expo Center and check out the RV Show.
[/quote]

Cougar---Now there's a nice trailer!!!! Just kidding, but we've been happy with ours.

Kelly


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Have you looked at the Forest River Work & Play? I would look at the 34FK

We looked at these because of the wall between the garage and the main living area. You can customize almost everything and they have a much higher load weight that most toy haulers. The nice thing is you can pretty much do what ever combination of sleeping / sitting options you want in the garage (the one we looked at had 2 bunks on one side and a couch on the other.

We looked at these not too long ago and really liked how they were built - fit well into the type of camping we do. (ie: in the middle of no where). The one we looked at had enough room in the garage to haul our Jeep if we were so inclined.

Just another option for you! Our Outback dealer here in Eugene carries them.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Have you looked at the Forest River Work & Play? I would look at the 34FK
> 
> We looked at these because of the wall between the garage and the main living area. You can customize almost everything and they have a much higher load weight that most toy haulers. The nice thing is you can pretty much do what ever combination of sleeping / sitting options you want in the garage (the one we looked at had 2 bunks on one side and a couch on the other.
> 
> ...


Looks nice but I wouldn't be too happy with 31 gal gray and black.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Yianni said:


> Looks nice but I wouldn't be too happy with 31 gal gray and black.


We only have 30 gallons for each on our Outback, so the difference for us would be a greater capacity!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Looks nice but I wouldn't be too happy with 31 gal gray and black.


We only have 30 gallons for each on our Outback, so the difference for us would be a greater capacity!
[/quote]

I have a 2007 25rss and my capacities are 40/40. You should have the same.
The 2009 Outbacks over 26 ft. have 60 gallon gray. The new Sydney 5th wheels are showing an 80 gallon gray tank.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK...I'm all ready to sell the 28RSS and move to a 5er (anyone want a 28RSS???)
> 
> Trouble is, we are having a hard time find what we want.
> 
> ...


My brother is selling his 39 foot Weekend Warrior. I am sure it would suit ALL of your needs (plus more). Just let me know and I will put you in touch. It is hardly less than a year old. His wife left him and he's stuck if you know what I mean.

Kelly
[/quote]

Got a model number?
[/quote]

I am sure this is much larger than what you would need but the model is a CR3905 Billet edition and he said it is fully loaded. I can't remember if it is a 2006 or 2007 but I think it is an '07 and hasn't been used a whole lot. He used it for his quads. He's in Vegas.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Jim,
Did you consider a built in generator for your list? I know you have said you don't use your air much but I think when we move to a fiver a built in gen will be a must. I would like not to have to haul around a portable. We use the air quite a bit here in California. It would be nice to just push a button from inside.
Let us know what you find at the rv show!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Have you looked at the Forest River Work & Play? I would look at the 34FK
> 
> We looked at these because of the wall between the garage and the main living area. You can customize almost everything and they have a much higher load weight that most toy haulers. The nice thing is you can pretty much do what ever combination of sleeping / sitting options you want in the garage (the one we looked at had 2 bunks on one side and a couch on the other.
> 
> ...


Like the idea of being able to configure the back area, but the 34FK has no slides, so the interior seems a bit cramped.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yianni said:


> Jim,
> Did you consider a built in generator for your list? I know you have said you don't use your air much but I think when we move to a fiver a built in gen will be a must. I would like not to have to haul around a portable. We use the air quite a bit here in California. It would be nice to just push a button from inside.
> Let us know what you find at the rv show!


didn't think about that, but having that would be nice for quick microwave/hairdryer (for DW...I WISH I needed a hairdryer)

As you said it wouldn't be needed for the A/C...we never use ours. But, having the option is nice.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Like the idea of being able to configure the back area, but the 34FK has no slides, so the interior seems a bit cramped.


Try this one: 38SL

Obviously these are not for everyone - we just liked the because they are cargo trailers converted to travel trailers - seem more durable for the type of camping we do. That and the cargo capacity amazed us!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay Jim...

I found just the unit for you! Click here!

Hey, it's only (your) money, right?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Okay Jim...
> 
> I found just the unit for you! Click here!
> 
> ...


Now you find it....AFTER I buy the F-350.

However, that is one sweet motorhome/toy hauler.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Okay Jim...
> 
> I found just the unit for you! Click here!
> 
> ...


Now you find it....AFTER I buy the F-350.

However, that is one sweet motorhome/toy hauler.
[/quote]

One of the members in our motorcycle club has one and absolutely loves it. The thing has tons of storage insude and out. Im sure they would take your truck on trade


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not ready to make the jump to a motorhome...yet. That will be in line once the kids are gone.

For now...I really like the Raptop 300MP 5er.


----------

